# Suche Standort einer XXL Bank nähe Erbeskopf



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden Himmelfahrt auf dem Campingplatz Harfenmühle im Hunsrück verbringen. Ich möchte meinen Kindern gern mal eine XXL Bank in natura zeigen. Gibt es im gezeigten Kartenausschnitt so eine Bank?

Vielen Dank.

Uwe


----------



## dickerbert (29. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub' dir kein Wort! Das ist doch sicher nur ein ganz kleines Bike?! 
Cooles Teil! Gesehen habe ich so etwas jedoch noch nie und kann dir daher auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (29. Mai 2019)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> XXL Bank


Und ich hab mich gefragt, warum du nicht zu einer Sparkasse gehst.


----------



## MadFerret (18. Juni 2019)

Ich wüsste nicht, wo wir sowas im Hunsrück haben sollten. Wo steht denn die Bank auf deinem Foto? Der Campingplatz ist übrigens super, die Kinder können morgens im Bachlauf nach Edelsteinen suchen, welche die Eigentümer jeden morgen reinwerfen.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Juni 2019)

Die Bank war nur ein Beispiel welches ich im WWW gefunden habe. Der Campingplatz war leider ausgebucht, sodass wir auf einen anderen ausweichen mussten. Hatte gehofft, dass es im Hunsrück so eine Bank gibt.


----------



## Specialexed (18. Juni 2019)

In Kirn steht so eine Bank(Nähe Kyrburg, glaub ich) und in Bad Kreuznach bzw Bad Münster am Stein, unterhalb vom Rheingrafenstein.
...keine Ahnung ob das zum Hunsrück zählt.


----------



## MadFerret (19. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab in der Grundschule noch den Spruch gelernt "_Nahe_, _Mosel_, _Saar und Rhein_ schließen rings den Hunsrück ein" aber musste später oft erfahren, dass die Bewohner an den Flüssen das oft anders sehen 

Die bei Kirn nennt sich Gullivers Bank (https://www.kirn.de/touristik/sehenswuerdigkeiten/gullivers-bank/) und eine andere scheint in Bad Sobernheim zu sein - im Nahegarten. Beides wäre ja auch von der Harfenmühle nicht so weit weg gewesen und dann gibt es ja noch den Nahe-Skywalk in Hochstetten-Dhaun, wenn man dann eh schon in Kirn ist... und die Brauerei.

Auf jeden Fall Danke an Specialexed, dann hab ich mit den Kindern in den Ferien was zu tun.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Juni 2019)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Bad Münster am Stein, unterhalb vom Rheingrafenstein.
> ...keine Ahnung ob das zum Hunsrück zählt.


Die Bank am Fuß des Rheingrafenstein/an der Fährstation im Huttental hier mal im Foto:
https://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/l...n-ebernburg-mit-vielfaltigem-angebot_18834387


----------



## tourex (6. März 2021)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir werden Himmelfahrt auf dem Campingplatz Harfenmühle im Hunsrück verbringen. Ich möchte meinen Kindern gern mal eine XXL Bank in natura zeigen. Gibt es im gezeigten Kartenausschnitt so eine Bank?
> 
> ...



*Es gibt eine Bank im Hunsrück. Bei Sulzbach,nähe Kirn.
*


----------

